# Manchester UK. What do you think?



## neil (Jan 20, 2005)

What do you think of Manchester UK? What do you know of Manchester, and are you planning on visiting Manchester. I would like to hear from foreign people mostly.


----------



## Brett (Oct 26, 2004)

I don't really don't have a opinion about Manchester at all to tell you the truth. The only thing i know about Manchester is that they have a football team. IMO unlike London Manchester is not that well recognized internationally. If i went to England im sure i would visit there though.


----------



## Bikkel (Jun 8, 2005)

Great place; have hundreds if not thousands of singles, albums and CDs from the city. However the misbehaviour by some juveniles from the GM region makes me long for an internet curfew. All under sixteens ought to log off at 10.


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Beautiful core with lots of nice architecture modern and historic. Great city, one of the three cities in the UK I'd live in (Glasgow and London as well).


----------



## eddyk (Mar 26, 2005)

Great place....Visit the best of Britain thread for sme great pics of Manchester....a Link to it is in my sig.

Page 6 I think they are mainly on


----------



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

Last year I went there for a weekend. I expected only industry and football fans but was surprised to find such a beautiful city and nice architecture!


----------



## SDfan (Apr 7, 2005)

Manchester seems like its a nice city, but all my information comes from here. I don't get to much info on that particular city here in California. Its usually London or Birmingham that the media mostly shows as "Britian". But still I think its a good city.


----------



## qwerty1324 (Jun 6, 2003)

I'll be there to visit for fun and will be using Manchester as my main base of stay as I travel around. I have only heard good things about Manchester.


----------



## neil (Jan 20, 2005)

interesting!


----------



## gruber (Jun 11, 2004)

As many (or all except London) English cities have a terrible image in Italy.
poor city with enormous neighborhoods of blue collars houses, grey as dominant color, rain, smog, fog and football and alchool as only 2 hobbies, terrifiant restaurant, fat people that go around the city with 5 bellies and a pint of bier in the hand, with a man utd t-shirt.
this is the image the Manchester have in Italy.

i never went there, so i have any opinion.
i visited Lierpool in the mid 80's and i think that at that time was one of the most orrible place in the western world.
i hope that Manchester today isn't as Liverpool 20 years ago!


----------



## Scraperlover (Dec 23, 2004)

manchester is home to the world best football team MANCHESTER UNITED:bow:


----------



## kids (Dec 12, 2004)

it's the home to much more than football, look at these threads:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=129834&page=1&pp=20

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=181183


----------



## neil (Jan 20, 2005)

Please can i have more commons?


----------



## easysurfer (Dec 12, 2004)

gruber said:


> As many (or all except London) English cities have a terrible image in Italy.
> poor city with enormous neighborhoods of blue collars houses, grey as dominant color, rain, smog, fog and football and alchool as only 2 hobbies, terrifiant restaurant, fat people that go around the city with 5 bellies and a pint of bier in the hand, with a man utd t-shirt.
> this is the image the Manchester have in Italy.
> 
> ...


If this is what most italians think then it gives a very bad impression of people in Italy. By the looks of it ignorance, stupidity and pre-judice are rife over there. I somehow suspect you do not represent the majority of italians and just like being insulting. Please could you inform us how italians are more cultured seeing as the people in England only have two hobbies, are all fat and live in smoggy cities? (This is news to me) Milan and Rome i suspect don't have any trouble?


----------



## Zarkon (Dec 22, 2004)

There's something better in England than Man. Sure, I think it's more livable than other cities like Liverpool or Coventry!


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

gruber said:


> As many (or all except London) English cities have a terrible image in Italy.
> poor city with enormous neighborhoods of blue collars houses, grey as dominant color, rain, smog, fog and football and alchool as only 2 hobbies, terrifiant restaurant, fat people that go around the city with 5 bellies and a pint of bier in the hand, with a man utd t-shirt.
> this is the image the Manchester have in Italy.


I didn't realise Italians were so insular and ignorant about foreign places.

Manchester does have quite a lot of rain (although less than places like New York, Sydney etc) but smog is not a problem, certainly less then in hot mediterranean countries, fog happens sometimes but not very often. There is a very good theatre and arts scene in Manchester, there are many interesting museums and galleries and the restaurants are excellent and very varied. There are myriad things to do in Manchester and some of the most beautiful parts of rural UK are also within an hour or so of the city.

Some areas of the city are quite poor it is true but some are also quite rich, this is a pattern that occurs in cities across the globe, not just in England, The central areas where visitors are likely to go are very pleasant.


----------



## eddyk (Mar 26, 2005)

http://img155.exs.cx/my.php?loc=img155&image=2456ki.jpg


----------



## gruber (Jun 11, 2004)

Hey man, in Italy we have that idea of the Englishmen 'cause we saw them here as tourists.
forever in the pubs, drunken, fat and watching footballk match.

then...if you want think that english cities are beautiful...probably you never was came out of your small island.
Roma is Beautiful, Paris is beautiful, Prague, Firenze, Venezia, Sankt Petersburg are beautiful, Barcelona, Lisbon, Istanbul are beautiful, San Francisco and Sydney are beautiful.
not sure Liverpool, Manchester, Coventry, Leeds, Birmingham and the other stuffs.
that are terrible cities. 

anyway...if for you english cities are so beautiful....why some dozens of thousands of English have an holiday home in Tuscany or in the Lake district in Lombardia???? and a big, big, big number of them came here to live?


----------



## spxy (Apr 9, 2003)

Theres lots of beautiful cities in the UK, just not many of the big ones, plus a lot of those eauropean cities have very ugly areas as well as nice ones, uglier than anything you'll find in Britian.

Have you ever seen cities like Bath, Bristol, Chelteham, royal Lemington spa, Edinburgh, Brighton< all have areas of outstanding architecture and beauty.


----------



## eddyk (Mar 26, 2005)

"anyway...if for you english cities are so beautiful....why some dozens of thousands of English have an holiday home in Tuscany or in the Lake district in Lombardia???? and a big, big, big number of them came here to live?"

Because we can afford it, not to mention the UK is the most diverse country in europe, so obviously there are more forigners in the UK than in Italy, by a long way.

I think its time gruber you start to accept the UK as a beautiful place and get those silly thought out of your head....People call us paranoid on this site when we mention people like you....but here you are in the flesh, and im sure there are others like you.

I beg of you gruber, for your sake and anyone else who thinks the same...plese look at this page 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=181183

P.S
Im pretty sure Italians has the european football hooligan label now.

How many cars were torched in Turin by italians when Liverpool where there...quite a few.


----------



## gruber (Jun 11, 2004)

i went in Brighton, Edinburgh, Bristol and Bath.
btw, only Endinburgh is a big city and it isn't in England!, the other are medium size. Bath is beautiful, Bristol have some nice streets and few other. the suburbs are terrifiant as many other english cities. Brighton have the piers, the pavillion and very few other of beautiful.

when i talk about a beautiful city, i talk about Roma, Firenze, Prague, Paris....not 1 beautiful monuments or 3 nice streets in a entire city!
i'm talking about FANTASTIC CITIES.

in England Fantastic cities...there aren't.
at opposite there are many, many ugly cities. this is possible to see also in Usa.
English colonized North America, and the north american cities are nomally ugly, with only skyscrapers (and the beautiful ones only in not more than 5 or 6 cities of Usa and Canada). ugly cities in Usa as in England!
in Quebec, that was a French Colony there are wonderful cities as Quebec city!, but the French have the culture to built wonderful cities!
the same thing happend also in New Orleans.

Holland colonozed small islands in the caribeans, Aruba, Curacao...all that have fantastic small cities! 

in English there wasn't for many centuries the culture of the beautiful city, to built the beauty. and we can see that from the terrifiant suburbs of London or by the northern cities as Manchester, Liverpool, Leeds, Newcastle, Middlesbrough...

this is not a my opinion. this is the History of the Architecture.
only in London there are beautiful building and some beautiful churches, but not oldest than 2 centuries.

the rest of Europe have thousands and thousands of fantastic building built in the last 2.000 years.
Milano, that for the Italian Standard is not considered as a beautiful cities, have a city centre that is a jewel if you look at English cities!

and the same thing happeneds with the most part of European cities, normally more beautiful than the english ones.

this is a fact.


----------



## eddyk (Mar 26, 2005)

Dont come back gruber


----------



## gruber (Jun 11, 2004)

eddyk said:


> "anyway...if for you english cities are so beautiful....why some dozens of thousands of English have an holiday home in Tuscany or in the Lake district in Lombardia???? and a big, big, big number of them came here to live?"
> 
> Because we can afford it, not to mention the UK is the most diverse country in europe, so obviously there are more forigners in the UK than in Italy, by a long way.
> 
> ...



c'mon eddy, we are talking about other. go to the pub, look at the Man Utd - Bayern Munich Final of Champions Cup of 7 years ago, and drink your 8 lager pints.
have a nice day.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

gruber said:


> Hey man, in Italy we have that idea of the Englishmen 'cause we saw them here as tourists.
> forever in the pubs, drunken, fat and watching footballk match.
> 
> then...if you want think that english cities are beautiful...probably you never was came out of your small island.
> ...


So all those Brits with holiday homes in Tuscany are rolling around drunk in Italian cities smashing upthe place are they? I think it is unlikely.

I've seen a lot of Italians acting very violently at football matches, throwing bottles, coins and flares at the police, players and each other.

For your information I have been to Paris, Rome, Milan, Barcelona, San Francisco, Sydney, Amsterdam, Prague etc and yes, I think that Manchester is also a beautiful and culturally vibrant city. It has a rapidly growing economy , great shopping, nightlife and restaurants. It has many good museums, art galleries, theatres, music venues (rock, classical, jazz etc). It is multicultural with one of Europe's largest chinatowns and a very large Indian influence too including a big Indian restaurant and shop district. It has one of Europe's leading universities and a great legacy of historical architecture from the 18th and 19th centuries. The city is also developing rapidly with many new buildings, the Manchester developments thread gives a taste of some projects happening right now in the city.

I thikn that you are the insular and ignorant one if you think that cities like all British cities such as Bath, Oxford, York, Edinburgh etc are just grey, ugly, concrete, dull, violent and boring.

Many English people have holiday houses in Tuscany or the Italian Lake district but many more also have holiday homes in Cornwall, The English Lake District, Yorkshire, Scottish Highlands etc. Just because we appreciate the beauty of other countries does not mean that our own is terrible. How many British cities have you actually visited? Or are your views just based on stereotypes and prejudice?

Some pics:


----------



## eddyk (Mar 26, 2005)

No you c'mon

Didnt you look at those link...I bet you didnt....you dont want to see what a grea place Manchester is.

You are nothing but scum anti-brit.


----------



## gruber (Jun 11, 2004)

yawwnnn...bye bye wankers.


----------



## eddyk (Mar 26, 2005)

Great hes gone, thank god for that...


----------



## eddyk (Mar 26, 2005)

Great hes gone, thank god for that...


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

gruber said:


> the suburbs are terrifiant as many other english cities.
> 
> when i talk about a beautiful city, i talk about Roma, Firenze, Prague, Paris....not 1 beautiful monuments or 3 nice streets in a entire city!
> i'm talking about FANTASTIC CITIES.
> ...


All cities have bad and ugly suburbs, not just English ones. Have you actually been to Paris, Roma or Prague or are you only looking at postcards??

Paris


















Roma









Amsterdam











gruber said:


> this is possible to see also in Usa.
> English colonized North America, and the north american cities are nomally ugly, with only skyscrapers (and the beautiful ones only in not more than 5 or 6 cities of Usa and Canada). ugly cities in Usa as in England!
> in Quebec, that was a French Colony there are wonderful cities as Quebec city!, but the French have the culture to built wonderful cities!
> the same thing happend also in New Orleans.
> ...


You contradict yourself here, you say that San Francisco is beatiful but that is in the USA, you also say that Sydney is beautiful but that was colonized by the Englishtoo.



gruber said:


> only in London there are beautiful building and some beautiful churches, but not oldest than 2 centuries.
> 
> the rest of Europe have thousands and thousands of fantastic building built in the last 2.000 years.


Wrong

Tower of London, started 1078 completed in current form 1355.









Hampton Court Palace, 1515









Westminster Abbey, 13c-16c









St Paul's Cathedral, 1673









There are literally thousands of buildings in the UK older than 200 years, not just in London but all over the country, there are many in my small town.

We were building great monuments thousands of years before CHrist was born and the Roman empire came.

Stonehenge, 3000-1600BC











gruber said:


> Milano, that for the Italian Standard is not considered as a beautiful cities, have a city centre that is a jewel if you look at English cities!
> 
> and the same thing happeneds with the most part of European cities, normally more beautiful than the english ones.
> 
> this is a fact.


Milan is certainly no more beautiful than Manchester, they are both similar, primarily working cities, not tourist cities like Venezia or Bath, but both also have beautiful buildings and streets, Milan has more graffiti and football violence though


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

gruber said:


> yawwnnn...bye bye wankers.


What a charming man! bye bye Gruber :wave:


----------



## kids (Dec 12, 2004)

any more comments?


----------



## neil (Jan 20, 2005)

more please


----------



## koskaar (Jul 31, 2004)

Manchester is certainly better than the grim reputation it has. 

I'm guessing there has been a lot of urban renewal-projects in Manchester lately? I like what they have done with the waterfront, very impressing.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2005)

Cosmopolitan Manchester...









Sporting Manchester...









Continental Manchester...









Construction Manchester...









Historic Manchester...









Suburban Manchester...









Modern Manchester...









Classic Manchester...


----------



## S.Yorks Capital (May 21, 2005)

Those Italian views on Italian Cities are all wrong and the UK has some of the most modern and happening cities in Europe.


----------



## S.Yorks Capital (May 21, 2005)

Those Italian views on UK cities are all wrong. The UK has some of the most modern and buzzing cities in Europe with practically every major city getting major makeovers and construction projects.


----------



## easysurfer (Dec 12, 2004)

gruber said:


> i went in Brighton, Edinburgh, Bristol and Bath.
> btw, only Endinburgh is a big city and it isn't in England!, the other are medium size. Bath is beautiful, Bristol have some nice streets and few other. the suburbs are terrifiant as many other english cities. Brighton have the piers, the pavillion and very few other of beautiful.
> 
> when i talk about a beautiful city, i talk about Roma, Firenze, Prague, Paris....not 1 beautiful monuments or 3 nice streets in a entire city!
> ...


You obvioulsy don't know much about England, it's people and their cities. For a start if you had been to England you may have noticed nobody uses the word terrifiant; terrible would be a better word to use. Italy has no significant modern architecture to speak of even if the cities have nice old buildings. In rome there is graffiti and dirt everywhere, not to mention the bad roads and rubbish. This might be said of London but at least it has more appeal. i sense that you have some underlying hatred and biterness towards England? Why don't you ease of the criticism for a while; you never know it might make you feel better.


----------



## Mac (Apr 7, 2005)

I think he's just ashamed that he currently lives in a country who's economy is in the toilet and at current rates will be nothing more than an insignifiacant outpost of southern Europe, not to mention the fact that southern Itlay can only survive economic collapse because of all the money it gets from the rest of Europe...and no prizes for guessing which country donates most apart from Germany.


----------



## neil (Jan 20, 2005)

England


----------



## Gladys8it (Mar 24, 2005)

Quite frankly, in the past when the City of Manchester was referred to ,i.e. in the movies, musicians coming from Manchester, I always thought of it as a grey Industrial city of little beauty. But since becoming a member of this forum, I find Manchester really beautiful. I've enjoyed viewing the many pictures of the city. The pictures on this thread just show how amazing Manchester is. I really, really want to visit the fair city of Manchester!!! :laugh: 

Cheers!!


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

gruber said:


> Bath is beautiful, Bristol have some nice streets and few other. the suburbs are terrifiant as many other english cities.


This shows the extremely limited knowledge that is misinforming Gruber's posts. How can you say that Bath is beautiful on one hand and then say that the suburbs of Bristol are terrible?

One of the largest and best known suburbs of Bristol is Clifton, the architecture is of the same style as Bath, honey-coloured Georgian crescents with smart shops and restaurants, large stone houses etc.


----------



## eddyk (Mar 26, 2005)

I just did are large post on Bath in the Best of Britain thread.

I have seen so little of the UK in person its crazy.


----------



## ranny fash (Apr 24, 2005)

anyway, bristol is bigger than edinburgh.


----------



## rogeliolucatero (Jul 11, 2005)

The only hint I've ever heard of Manchester before was "ManU". Now being in SSC it apparently is a city in the UK...LOL


----------



## kids (Dec 12, 2004)

rogeliolucatero said:


> The only hint I've ever heard of Manchester before was "ManU". Now being in SSC it apparently is a city in the UK...LOL


Typical ignorant yank, doesn't respect what manchesters history and heritage. You really should get out more.
"it apparently is a city in the UK" - yes a very large city, used to be one of the richest cities in the world, once (100 years ago) the 9th city of the world and at least 1400 years older than LA. I'm the one laughing mate cos' i live in a nicer city than you. :lol: :weirdo:


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2005)

Quite impressive getting yourself banned in 19 posts... hno:


----------



## Bikkel (Jun 8, 2005)

Mac said:


> I think he's just ashamed that he currently lives in a country who's economy is in the toilet and at current rates will be nothing more than an insignifiacant outpost of southern Europe, not to mention the fact that southern Itlay can only survive economic collapse because of all the money it gets from the rest of Europe...and no prizes for guessing which country donates most apart from Germany.


Netherlands! Per capita #1 is NL

NL also is the #5 donating country to the UN

and the best place to live (best housing)
and one of the main feeders of the UK so beware of your usual remarks when the hard facts come to shock your pride 
thank you

but the UK is doing remarkably better, the last time children from croydon came to arnhem to enjoy good food - sistercity exchange gone one-way, is at least 3 years ago


----------



## brooklynprospect (Apr 27, 2005)

Kids in the riot said:


> Typical ignorant yank, doesn't respect what manchesters history and heritage. You really should get out more.
> "it apparently is a city in the UK" - yes a very large city, used to be one of the richest cities in the world, once (100 years ago) the 9th city of the world and at least 1400 years older than LA. I'm the one laughing mate cos' i live in a nicer city than you. :lol: :weirdo:


York has a longer history than New York. Alexandria, Egypt was the world's greatest city before London even existed. Is Alexandria better than London? Is York better than NY? The fact that Manchester *used* to be of global importance does not improve my opinion of it today.

As for the comment about Manchester being better than LA, well I once had a Bangladeshi tell me that his home city (I think it was called Rangpur) was much nicer than NYC. And I'm sure it was to him. Just shows you the concept of subjectivity. But hey, if you like dampness, drizzle and Victorian architecture, go for it mate.


----------



## Bikkel (Jun 8, 2005)

Manchester doesn't suck at all
it's just not as grand looking as on these photoshopped pictures

and the architecture
yeah well erm

is that an enlarged shovel?
hmm, nice clone of a maastricht bridge
golly, neo-classical homes that go by the dozen in many continental cities
imperial war museum
a submarine detail blown to gigantic proportions
well I never
what would charles think 

and they think thàt's great

yeah, you can mock how 'they' see quality where it's evidently just cloning

if they'd only seen what's hidden around where I live 

gruber has a point, nordic EU is quite dire
the uk, nl and so on have no

alhambra, florence, siena, athens, barcelona, istanbul, dubrovnik, venice etc etc


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

brooklynprospect said:


> But hey, if you like dampness, drizzle and Victorian architecture, go for it mate.


I do like a lot of Victorian architecture but if I wanted to get cold and wet i'd go to New York which has much higher annual rainfall than Manchester and is far far colder in the winter


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Bikkel said:


> hmm, nice clone of a maastricht bridge
> yeah, you can mock how 'they' see quality where it's evidently just cloning


Are you saying that the Maastricht bridge is unlike anything that preceded it? Not every building or structure is going to be a radical new architectural departure. 

If you apply the same strict criteria to buildings in any city you will find that only a handful around the world are truly original.



Bikkel said:


> gruber has a point, nordic EU is quite dire
> the uk, nl and so on have no
> 
> alhambra, florence, siena, athens, barcelona, istanbul, dubrovnik, venice etc etc


Northern EU has places like Bruges, Bath etc which are beautiful tourist cities. Many of the cities you mentioned from the southern EU also have dire suburbs like most Northern EU cities, nothing beats the Alhambra for beauty though imo.


----------



## kids (Dec 12, 2004)

brooklynprospect said:


> York has a longer history than New York. Alexandria, Egypt was the world's greatest city before London even existed. Is Alexandria better than London? Is York better than NY? The fact that Manchester *used* to be of global importance does not improve my opinion of it today.
> 
> As for the comment about Manchester being better than LA, well I once had a Bangladeshi tell me that his home city (I think it was called Rangpur) was much nicer than NYC. And I'm sure it was to him. Just shows you the concept of subjectivity. But hey, if you like dampness, drizzle and Victorian architecture, go for it mate.



Manchester still is a very important city, and i think it's pretty blatant that manchester is nicer than LA.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Kids in the riot said:


> Manchester still is a very important city, and i think it's pretty blatant that manchester is nicer than LA.


Manchester is still a city of _some_ importance I think that "very" is certainly stretching the bounds of credulity in global terms, in purely UK terms it is pretty important though.

Don't be so dismissive of LA, there are some beautiful parts of LA and the city is much richer than Manchester. There are many problems with LA but being from Salford you must know that Manchester still has many problems with poor housing, crime etc


----------



## chasedwar (Dec 7, 2004)

therare too many manc's and UK members on here that are blinded by their own totally biased views.
Manchester is nicer than LA - LOL r u fookin mad 
the guy who started this thread was interested in foreign opinion, when a poor italian guy merely remarks about a well known stereotpye, you lot r pouncin on him. no wonder the poor lad had to defend himself and go into a slangin match.
Just sit back and read, instead of scarin people off, u dumb *****!


----------



## Mac (Apr 7, 2005)

Bikkel said:


> Netherlands! Per capita #1 is NL
> 
> NL also is the #5 donating country to the UN
> 
> ...


Bikkel....just shut the **** up, your anti british views are well known on these forums.
You can throw all the statistics you like about the Netherlands, but the fact is , its just an insignificant economical and political backwater, about which the rest of the wotld couldnt really give a shit.

Just when was the last time anything of interest happened in the Netherlands.....was it when your UN soldiers ran away in Bosnia, leaving thousands of people to die?.

You have said in the past, that you are part British...i can only assume your bitter and twisted views of the UK are as a result of a bad divorce, the result of which was you having to live there.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Mac said:


> You can throw all the statistics you like about the Netherlands, but the fact is , its just an insignificant economical and political backwater, about which the rest of the wotld couldnt really give a shit.


:no: The Netherlands is a very nice and prosperous country, the rest of the world often looks to the Netherlands because of its progressive social policies.

Leave poor old Bikkel alone.


----------



## JDRS (Feb 8, 2004)

Jonesy55 said:


> Leave poor old Bikkel alone.


After all we don't want the RSPCA on our doorstep :lol:


----------



## Accura4Matalan (Jan 7, 2004)

I feel very lucky to have Manchester as my neighbouring city


----------



## Bikkel (Jun 8, 2005)

poor mac:

*NL* Exports: 
$293.1 billion f.o.b. (2004 est.) 
Exports - partners: 
Germany 25%, Belgium 12.6%, UK 10.1%, France 9.8%, Italy 6%, US 4.2% (2004) 
*UK* Exports: 
$347.2 billion f.o.b. (2004 est.) 
Exports - partners: 
US 15%, Germany 10.7%, France 9.2%, Ireland 6.8%, Netherlands 6.1%, Belgium 5.2%, Spain 4.5%, Italy 4.2% (2004) 
*NL* Imports: 
$252.7 billion f.o.b. (2004 est.) 
Imports - partners: 
Germany 17.7%, Belgium 10.2%, US 7.8%, China 7.1%, UK 6.6%, France 4.9% (2004) 
*UK* Imports: 
$439.4 billion f.o.b. (2004 est.) 
Imports - partners: 
Germany 13%, US 9.2%, France 7.5%, Netherlands 6.6%, Belgium 5%, Italy 4.3%, China 4.2% (2004) 

now who's insignificant? :rofl:

The whole of the UK (60mln) only exports 20% more than the NL (16,3mln)

and we know why!
Rather than delivering upon loudmouth promises, the nation of Macs and EBs waste their time on bragging
humble yourselves and deliver


----------



## brooklynprospect (Apr 27, 2005)

Jonesy55 said:


> I do like a lot of Victorian architecture but if I wanted to get cold and wet i'd go to New York which has much higher annual rainfall than Manchester and is far far colder in the winter


NY is far sunnier than Manchester, or anywhere else in the UK. And I think you know it too. 1 inch of rain call fall in half-an-hour, or it can come down as drizzle over four days. NY, Sydney, Tokyo etc tend to get relatively short, heavy bursts of rain, at least relative to the UK.

Manchester isn't an objectively bad place. No one can deny it's made a lot strides over the past 15 years. And some people might prefer it to LA, Sydney, Tokyo or NY. Fine. People usually like where they're from (but not me, being from NJ). And there are those who like cool, overcast climates. Again, not me.

As for LA having a lot of problems, I don't know what you guys hear on the news over in the UK, but having lived there for 6 months, I can tell you it's not bad, unless you live in the ghetto. And frankly, the ghettos in LA are the least ugly ghettos (palm tree lined streets, little bungalows with gardens) that I've ever seen. They've got a lot of social problems though, but I think that goes for any poor neighborhood in the US or UK.


----------



## kids (Dec 12, 2004)

now now, bikkel may be arrogant, but he's not fat, he's a dog.


----------



## brooklynprospect (Apr 27, 2005)

Kids in the riot said:


> no, but he/she speaks english, quite ironic really.


Your everyday life as a Westerner has been hugely influenced by the achievements and culture of the Greeks, 2500 years ago. Does that make modern Greece important?

Britain had an empire over which the sun never set. But that empire disappeared. Get over it. You're just a middle ranked country now. Or as some people like to put it, America's lap dog.


----------



## kids (Dec 12, 2004)

lol, right. kay:


----------



## Bikkel (Jun 8, 2005)

frankly speaking

I think it's you who's stupid and not me


----------



## Bikkel (Jun 8, 2005)

this is rapidly becoming an overheated debate

I replied to the girlie on the previous page


----------



## brooklynprospect (Apr 27, 2005)

For what it's worth, NY's mean number of precipition days. 

http://www.worldweather.org/093/c00278.htm

The *highest* figure is for May, with 9.2 days of precipitation. London's *lowest* figures are for August and September, with 18 days or rain each!


----------



## Mac (Apr 7, 2005)

brooklynprospect said:


> Your everyday life as a Westerner has been hugely influenced by the achievements and culture of the Greeks, 2500 years ago. Does that make modern Greece important?
> 
> Britain had an empire over which the sun never set. But that empire disappeared. Get over it. You're just a middle ranked country now. Or as some people like to put it, America's lap dog.



LOL...what a prick you are.......

4th biggest economy in the world is not middle ranking

Having the ability to wipe America out with Trident Nuclear missiles is not middle ranking

Having the biggest financial capital in Europe and second only to New York in global terms is not middle ranking

Being the single biggest investor in the US is not middle ranking

i could go on, but i doubt i'll ever overcome your ignorance, such is the world all people like you and Bikkel inhabit....


----------



## kids (Dec 12, 2004)

manchester anyone?


----------



## EarlyBird (Oct 2, 2004)

brooklynprospect said:


> ummm... I lived in the UK for one year. I'm not spouting stereotypes. Just what I experienced myself, living in Cambridge (which from what I understand, is among the sunniest parts of the UK... shudder)
> 
> Stats for London (in the relatively "sunny" southern part of the UK):
> 
> ...


Those figures for London are completely fictional. Try looking at the Met Office statistics. Here are Manchester's statistics, averaged from 1971 to 2000:

January: 13.6
February: 10.1
March: 12.1
April: 10.5
May: 10.1
June: 11.5
July: 10.0
August: 11.0
September: 11.3
October: 13.2
November: 13.6
December: 13.4

Taken from the Met Office.

Here are the "hours of sunshine" figures from the same page:

January: 49.6
February: 67.0
March: 95.2
April: 138.9
May: 188.8
June: 172.5
July: 183.8
August: 170.5
September: 127.2
October: 97.7
November: 60.6
December: 42.8

Here are the same figures for 1961-1990. Rainfall:

January: 13.7
February: 9.4
March: 11.3
April: 10.6
May: 11.6
June: 11.0
July: 10.0
August: 11.5
September: 11.3
October: 12.7
November: 12.8
December: 12.7

Sunshine:

January: 47.4
February: 67.0
March: 100.8
April: 136.8
May: 184.5
June: 181.5
July: 170.5
August: 163.4
September: 124.8
October: 97.3
November: 60.6
December: 44.6

If you look through the statistics you'll see that over the past decade or so the amount of rainfall in Manchester has dropped, though the number of days on which that rain falls has risen slightly. The biggest change, though, is the number of hours of sunshine we get each year, which has gone up by nearly 20 hours!


----------



## brooklynprospect (Apr 27, 2005)

Mac said:


> LOL...what a prick you are.......
> 
> 4th biggest economy in the world is not middle ranking
> 
> ...


here boy... here... come here... we have another country to invade, and I need a token force from you...


----------



## Accura4Matalan (Jan 7, 2004)

Kids in the riot said:


> lol, right. kay:


The arrogance is hilarious isnt it


----------



## eddyk (Mar 26, 2005)

brooklynprospect said:


> ummm... I lived in the UK for one year. I'm not spouting stereotypes. Just what I experienced myself, living in Cambridge (which from what I understand, is among the sunniest parts of the UK... shudder)
> 
> Stats for London (in the relatively "sunny" southern part of the UK):
> 
> ...


And guess what, it still rains more in NY.

So thats shit on your strawberries.


----------



## kids (Dec 12, 2004)

@accura: aye, it just gets worse


----------



## EarlyBird (Oct 2, 2004)

brooklynprospect said:


> For what it's worth, NY's mean number of precipition days.
> 
> http://www.worldweather.org/093/c00278.htm
> 
> The *highest* figure is for May, with 9.2 days of precipitation. London's *lowest* figures are for August and September, with 18 days or rain each!


Actually, you'll find London's lowest figure is actually for July with 7.0 days of rain.


----------



## Mac (Apr 7, 2005)

brooklynprospect said:


> here boy... here... come here... we have another country to invade, and I need a token force from you...



Is that why your presidents in the 60's kept begging us to send troops to Vietnam, which we refused...

LOL...the only war you fought without us....and you lost...  
Theres a lesson in that....


----------



## Accura4Matalan (Jan 7, 2004)

Kids in the riot said:


> @accura: aye, it just gets worse


After what he last said, I wouldnt be surprised if he gets banned. Him saying stuff like that could cause a huge flaming war on these forums


----------



## brooklynprospect (Apr 27, 2005)

Accura_Preston said:


> After what he last said, I wouldnt be surprised if he gets banned. Him saying stuff like that could cause a huge flaming war on these forums


whatever, that's what most of the world thinks. And then the Brits here go off about their world power.


----------



## brooklynprospect (Apr 27, 2005)

EarlyBird2 said:


> Actually, you'll find London's lowest figure is actually for July with 7.0 days of rain.


You're not comparing like with like. The NY numbers are for total days with precipitation. The London and Manchester numbers you gave were for total days with precipitation above a certain amount. If you applied the same criteria to NY, our figures would go down too.

Anyway I can't believe I have to argue that London and Manchester have less sunshine than NY. Next thing you're going to be telling me your weather is just like Barcelona's


----------



## kids (Dec 12, 2004)

most of the world thinks americans are fat idiots, what's your point?


----------



## brooklynprospect (Apr 27, 2005)

Kids in the riot said:


> most of the world thinks americans are fat idiots, what's your point?


And that the Brits are the fat idiots' lap dogs.


----------

